# Induction on EDD because of age?



## septbride

Hi, my OB just told me that because I'm 40 they will induce me on my EDD. First I'd heard of it! Has anyone gone through this, and did it result in a vaginal delivery or a C? How long did the process take? 

Thanks!


----------



## jessiecat

Sounds like a ridiculous reason to me! Ive never heard of this. Can u get a second opinion?


----------



## WW1

I was told the same (also 40). Will ask more about it at my next appt.


----------



## septbride

I got a second opinion from a friend who's an OB and she said it is a general rule of thumb because risk of stillbirth goes up past 40 weeks for women 40+. I don't mind doing it, I just want to know what to expect. WW1, I'd be curious to hear what your OB says!


----------



## jessiecat

That's good to know!


----------



## StaceyM

Yeah, it's common so I am told as well. My doctor said they would 'look into it' at 39 weeks as I will be almost 40 at delivery. I think your physical health plays into that decision as well...


----------



## Fezzle

A friend of a friend had a baby last month at 40 years old, and she was told they weren't going to let her go past 39 weeks (which is what happened). I haven't had my booking appointment, but will ask about it in a couple weeks when I do.


----------



## mum140381

yes its true in the uk


----------



## septbride

I can post again after I talk to my doctor more next week. Would also like to hear what yours doctors tell you. Good luck!


----------



## shellgirl

I've never heard of this! I was however induced (early at 38 weeks for pre-eclampsia) and it did end in a C. I actually progressed really well at first with just the foley bulb and got all the way to 6 1/2cm before they started pitocin. My DD didn't tolerate the pitocin well and became distressed so they had to do an emergency C. I wish I would have held off on the pitocin longer to see if I would have progressed more naturally. Unfortunately, the medical staff really starts pressuring you to get all these interventions if you don't progress at lightning speed and because you haven't slept for 2 days and have been in unmedicated labor for 15 hours, you just go along with it. If you do need to be induced, I hope you have a better induction experience!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Yep I've been told they will induce me on edd as I'm over 40 but because I've had a previous section, the risks of scar rupture are higher with induction rather than natural vbac, so consultant has said I'll get sweeps from 38w to try to start labour naturally before induction. 
Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

I was induced at 40 weeks as I wss 2 months shy of 41. Im in Australia though. Went in Sunday night had balloon inserted at 7.00pm taken out Monday morning at 7.00am. Waters broken and hooked up to drip at 9.00am bubba came out at 11.18am so quick for me.

I was also induced with DS1 early due to pre eclampsia and that was a 9 hour labour but things didnt go smoothly.


----------



## septbride

Shellgirl, I'm sorry it went that way for you with the pitocin. That's my fear, that they will ramp things up if I don't progress fast enough. Ugh. 

MrsG or anyone else, have you had sweeps before? I'm going to ask about this at my appointment this week. I didn't have any with my first pregnancy. 

Taurus, that's great the balloon worked and things went quickly!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
I've never had a sweep or laboured as dd was a planned section at 38w. Not really looking forward to them but think they might be preferable to induction. Am going to try everything I can to get this baby out myself!! 
Xx


----------



## septbride

Completely agree, MrsG - from what I've heard, a sweep is much better than pitocin! My OB said they don't start sweeps until 39 weeks. :dohh: She checked my cervix and it was still pretty high up so she couldn't really tell for sure if I was at all dilated. Seemed like I wasn't, though. Come on, baby!!


----------



## 2have4kids

I was told this too and really don't want an induction. I'm going to do everything I can to ensure baby doesn't have to be induced. That balloon stuff scares the h out of me. Exercise, :sex: I'll ask my doc about epo caps as the ladies were saying this helps to soften things up there, raspberry leaf tea...I'd like to know what exactly the stats are for still born after 40. Will be my next question to OB. Then about how exactly they do their inductions.


----------



## haydensmama08

I was told that because I will be 35 when baby is born they are going to not let me go past my due date. I was induced with my son and really hope to go into labor naturally with this one. Induction was aweful.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I've never heard of this. I'm 39 and this is my third pregnancy over the age of 35 and no-one has ever suggested induction before the EDD.


----------



## Left wonderin

I was 41 having my first baby and was allowed to go almost 2 weeks over before being induced ... This time ill be 43 still no talk of early induction !!


----------



## PugLuvAh

I've never heard of this either...

If you want to avoid induction and have tried all the usual methods for labour, you may want to try acupuncture. I've had a couple of friends try it, they said it was really relaxing and both were in labour within 48 hours.

Good luck!


----------

